# Bedford Autodrome 28th September



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Folks,

booked another Trackday for the 28th September at Bedford Autodrome and thought I'd share a quick post in case any one else would like to join!

Bedford Autodrome is a long track with Huge runoffs and not many barriers, great for novices! The day is run by MSV and costs are as follows;

Car & Driver £159 *now £143.10*
Additional driver £25
Passenger £10
Helmet hire £10

The more the merrier and would love to see some other TT's flying about too!

The Group is all set up guys! 

Call 0843 453 3000 and book under the group name... *Audi TT*

*Booked:*

1. Jenny H
2. Dave
3. FoSsMaN
4. 
5.

*Interested:*

1. NickG
2. Spaceman10
3. Jamman
4. Cam69
5. Templar
6. Onedesi
7.
8.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have booked and Dave is interested  
Jenny


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice one Jen, will be booking tomorrow 

Do your best to convince Dave, would be great to have him on track with us.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Great to hear Mark!

Hopefully see you there!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Dave has booked


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Fantastic!!

I'm just holding fire on mine pending a little update on the car (hopefully reveal more soon!)


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Jenny H said:


> Dave has booked


Fantastic, well done Dave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

All booked, sign me up 

Cheers Nick for organising the group booking, much appreciated mate.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a problem at all bud!

Looking forward to another great day!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Not for me this time Nick, sorry.

VT


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Von Twinzig said:


> Not for me this time Nick, sorry.
> 
> VT


Pussy :wink: :-*


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

jamman said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Not for me this time Nick, sorry.
> ...


Does this mean your in James? :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NickG said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


I've submitted a holiday request will know tomorrow but 99% yep


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome! Must do the same myself!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

jamman said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Not for me this time Nick, sorry.
> ...


When you've driven at full chat across the start finish line at Le Mans or taken Radillon as fast as you dare, Bedford's as boring as bat crap _and_ has no history. Good safe place to learn though. I'll do it once a year with the TT massive for the craic, but that'll do for me.

Happy to do any of the historic circuits here in the UK. Loads to choose from.

VT


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Von Twinzig said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


agreed!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Agree it definitely doesn't feel "Special" to drive on, largely i'd say due to the fact there are no motor racing events held there. No opportunities therefore to see proper competitive racing!

It does however serve as a great place for Testing, which is how i'm viewing it! 

*3 Booked, more to come i'm sure!*


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi I'm interested I will probably book the end of next week.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

cam69 said:


> Hi I'm interested I will probably book the end of next week.


Good to hear Cam!! Let me know what you book and I'll update the lists


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

What its really like on a track day for those that haven't been before  





Jenny
x


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> What its really like on a track day for those that haven't been before
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:lol: brilliant!! Although they seemed to have more control than some of us!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

*Just a quick reminder to get booking on this one guys!!

Just over two weeks to go!!!*


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got a track day quote for cover £146 and £1800 excess seems crazy for one days cover :? Just renewed my insurance so will have to wait until next year to go with someone like mannings and get track days included , would love to try my car on track :?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

*Last call for this one, there were 7 people who voted for Bedford so I'm hoping we see more than the 3 people already booked!!!

5 days to go!!*


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope those who made it today had a great day!! Unfortunately my new coilovers are only 50% installed due to a cock up at the supplier sending the wrong Spring perches for the front!

Never mind, next year I hope to start much earlier and a get a few good days in!


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Was a great day mate, sorry you could not make it, even better weather than last time, hope to see you out there next year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Had a fantastic time in the sunshine. It was Dave's first trackday in the QS and it went really well. Hopefully will have some photos to post up in a couple of days from MSV website
Jenny & Dave


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Great to hear! 

Hopefully we'll have a good little group of us to go around a few tracks next year!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Had a fantastic time in the sunshine. It was Dave's first trackday in the QS and it went really well. Hopefully will have some photos to post up in a couple of days from MSV website
> Jenny & Dave


Hi , Jenny how did qs deal with track time , I'm looking to get out on track but I'm torn between using my TTS or selling TTS and buying qs for track & cheaper car to use daily ( arbarth 500)I know u had a TTS before the RS was the TTS capable of 4/5 track days ?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

KIFOO said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Had a fantastic time in the sunshine. It was Dave's first trackday in the QS and it went really well. Hopefully will have some photos to post up in a couple of days from MSV website
> ...


Hi Kifoo
Dave had great fun in the QS and it proved to be very sure footed but could do with a bit of extra power, especially at Bedford with its long straights. Did get past some Porsche's though 
My old TTS was a very good car on the track and was very fast and nimble. Brakes are an issue and they will definitely need upgrading if you track it. Apart from that the TTS is a good car straight out of the box and easy to drive round a track. 
Are you coming to ADI ?
Jenny
x


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah may do Jenny if weather is good , but haven't got any track insurance so will be looking at getting different policy next year to include track days .did u upgrade your full brake system or just pads on your old TTS


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

KIFOO said:


> Yeah may do Jenny if weather is good , but haven't got any track insurance so will be looking at getting different policy next year to include track days .did u upgrade your full brake system or just pads on your old TTS


Yes, callipers, discs, pads, hoses and fluid. Also back pads and hoses
Jenny
x


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Will have a look at your old posts and check mods on your TTS cheers


----------

